# Google- Effects of a Gluten-Free Diet on IBS and Fibromyalgia - ProHealth



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*Effects of a Gluten-Free Diet on IBS and Fibromyalgia*
*ProHealth*
An evaluation of the effect of 1 year of a gluten-free diet was performed in patients with *irritable bowel syndrome* and fibromyalgia syndrome displaying lymphocytic enteritis. Gluten withdrawal produced a slight but significant improvement of the *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

